# Big Frankie (frances Cooke, Chief Engineer)



## billyboy

To all you Dredger men out there who know or sailed with "Big Frankie"
I visited him hostpital this morning. He is in ITU recovering from a gunshot wound accident. Loaded gun went off and it got him. the 9mm bullet is still in him and looks like it will always be there.
The gun went off accidently as his wife moved it.
He is cheerful and no pain. He hopes to be moved to a private room later today when the take his drains out.
He was shot on Sunday and wants to go home already. Tough guy is big Frankie. I know he worked on the Sand Boats and also on the Arco boats in the past as Chief engineer.
His last ship was the one that removed the US warship from our reef here.
He promised to visit me for a beer when the holes heal up as he dont want to leak beer everywhere. Such is his sense of humor.


----------



## R58484956

Why have a loaded gun in the house /??


----------



## billyboy

9mm automatic. it is his wifes gun. she had been threatened while frankie was away at sea. He lives outside of the city and in an area like a lady needs something for protection.
People have tried getting into his house before.


----------



## billyboy

I visit Frankie yesterday. He is in great spirits and looking forward to having the drain removed from his lung so he can go home.
He will live with the bullet inside him as its not in a good place to have it removed.


----------

